# B&G Neo8 Knock Off



## brianpowers27 (Sep 7, 2008)

Buyer beware when purchasing BG neo8 drivers from any seller other than PE.
B&G Neo8 Knock Off

See our thread.
http://techtalk.parts-express.com/showthread.php?p=1595131#post1595131


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Good find. Thanks for the warning.


----------

